# [HELP] Battery Life Issues



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning everyone,
I am reaching out today to ask for a bit of help. I have my CDMA GNex rooted and running AOKP b26 over top of franco.Kernel most recent version with Conservative settings. I normally keep my phone in its Pogo Dock at work and plugged in while in the car (I drive for sales, so a lot of car time). My battery issues are, therefore, not always obvious due to power availability. Yesterday, in an attempt to "stretch" the battery life, I decided to leave it off charge all day from 100% (Clockworkmod, batt-stats reset at 100%) and then drain it all the way down. To my surprise, the life was WAY less than I expected. I use Audible a good bit on the phone, but keep screen off and run wifi for all data most of the day. Below are screenshots relevent, showing the percentages, the heavy user applications, the times, and the basic phone info. Can anyone suggest what I can do to relieve this problem?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably the only thing j can suggest is try out the 4.0.4 leak. The android os bug has been fixed and I'm getting great battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought that constantly charging your battery and not letting it drain shortened battery life.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Barf said:


> I thought that constantly charging your battery and not letting it drain shortened battery life.. I could be wrong though.


This is why I tried to run it up and down fully once a week or so. Maybe thats a bad idea?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> This is why I tried to run it up and down fully once a week or so. Maybe thats a bad idea?


I just know that my laptop battery doesn't last as long as it did when I first got it, as its always plugged in. I assume phone battery's work the same way.

Maybe try getting a second battery and seeing if this is your problem. If not, you'll have one to swap out during the day. Also, if you're rooted and still have the SDM.apk in /system/app I would rename/delete it. It looks for updates from Verizon and will drain battery (or so I hear)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> I just know that my laptop battery doesn't last as long as it did when I first got it, as its always plugged in. I assume phone battery's work the same way.
> 
> Maybe try getting a second battery and seeing if this is your problem. If not, you'll have one to swap out during the day. Also, if you're rooted and still have the SDM.apk in /system/app I would rename/delete it. It looks for updates from Verizon and will drain battery (or so I hear)


This is correct, about SDM.apk. You can freeze it with Titanium Backup if you don't feel comfortable deleting it. I've deleted it without issue. I usually get about 17 - 20 hours on battery (extended), and let it get down to under 10% to charge it up.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Why has no one else mentioned that is quite possibly related to the kernel he is using? lol.

Try a different kernel dude.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

samsuck said:


> Why has no one else mentioned that is quite possibly related to the kernel he is using? lol.
> 
> Try a different kernel dude.


Franco.kernel / Conservative is not a good option?

What would be better?

-D


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

I do not have SDM.apk in my System/App/ directory. I assume that AOKP removed it or RootToolkit did.

-D


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> Franco.kernel / Conservative is not a good option?
> 
> What would be better?
> 
> -D


Try Franco M1 with ondemand. I undervolted about 50 mv on each slot and I'm getting good batt life and the os problem is fixed. Also, do you use quick torch?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Try Franco M1 with ondemand. I undervolted about 50 mv on each slot and I'm getting good batt life and the os problem is fixed. Also, do you use quick torch?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


never use quick torch, what is it? Just a flashlight?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> I do not have SDM.apk in my System/App/ directory. I assume that AOKP removed it or RootToolkit did.
> 
> -D


I believe they did remove it. You could also turn off the LTE radio if you are not in a LTE area, that will help too. AOKP has a toggle for it. I work in a LTE area, but home is not, so I turn it off when I get home.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> never use quick torch, what is it? Just a flashlight?


There is an option in AOKP called quick torch that allows you to use the flash like a flashlight when the screen is off and it showed as a partial wake lock in better battery stats and when I turned it off os usage went down. Not totally sure if it was related but just seeing if you had it on and maybe it was causing the same problem. You should however download better battery stats and check the partial wake lock in it and it will show what is causing the high os usage.

Edit: you can download it for free on XDA or pay from the market/Google's new stupid name for it "play store"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I really doubt frankos kernel alone would cause him to get only 40 minutes screen on time.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> I really doubt frankos kernel alone would cause him to get only 40 minutes screen on time.


A while ago I had the same problem and it showed as the quick torch being the problem. After a wipe and reinstall of the kernel I was fine. Here's a screen of mine.

Edit: that's with about half an hour screen on and extended batt. I ended up getting about 7 hours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

Can some one help a noob... u can't find the battery stats reset. Is it in rom manager or do I need to be in recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Recovery, advanced, wipe batt stats iirc


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Google says that wiping battery stats does nothing for your battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to batteryuniversity.com. A lot of it gets really technical, but its full of great information. I've heard that its best to always let it fully charge and then fully discharge (compared to allowing it to discharge all the time while its plugged in-- batteries are all about polarity and the ions. Think of them like dominoes with positive and negative ends. The better "lined up" they are, the longer the discharge). I read mostly about temperature on the site BC I had an inductive charge pad that was making my phone really hot. But, a lot of these things I'm talking about are more for the actual longevity of he battery, not the time it takes to discharge.

You definitely have an issue on your hands. I would start out by maybe trying out a different kernel for a whole day or two. Franco's used to be the bee's knees for my battery life, but somewhere along the line imoseyen's lean kernel started doing a lot better for me. You can always mess around with undervolting your CPU frequencies, but a lot of people argue that the difference in life is negligible, and that stock kernel settings work best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

One thing I've always heard to help the battery physically last longer in terms of holding a good charge over multiple years is to try and not let it completely discharge as much as possible. When you first flash it helps to charge fully and discharge fully to get it settled in in a way and then just charge it whenever is convienent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Skeeter (Jun 11, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> There is an option in AOKP called quick torch that allows you to use the flash like a flashlight when the screen is off and it showed as a partial wake lock in better battery stats and when I turned it off os usage went down. Not totally sure if it was related but just seeing if you had it on and maybe it was causing the same problem. You should however download better battery stats and check the partial wake lock in it and it will show what is causing the high os usage.
> 
> Edit: you can download it for free on XDA or pay from the market/Google's new stupid name for it "play store"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you have the link or can you upload to dropbox?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809

Its a really good tool for diagnosing problems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> One thing I've always heard to help the battery physically last longer in terms of holding a good charge over multiple years is to try and not let it completely discharge as much as possible. When you first flash it helps to charge fully and discharge fully to get it settled in in a way and then just charge it whenever is convienent.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I might be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure letting it fully discharge is just as good if not better than not letting it discharge all the way. Its easier for the ions to stay "in order", or without any kinks in it, if they don't have to reverse somewhere in the middle. Then again, a lot of people say that now with lithium ion batteries none of that stuff matters-- def not as much ad they used to.

Doug bush-- when you turn your phone on and hit your recents (multitasking) button, is there a black slot for Google maps, even when you haven't opened it? This has killed a lot of peoples batteries. You have to open maps once and then kill it every time you turn your phone on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea I just read something about newer li-on battery's lasting longer when they aren't fully discharged but I could be wrong. I just remember back when iPods were new and the battery's sucked being the time when the charge and discharge fully thing started and since then they've changed enough to where that will slowly degrade the battery. I'll try and find the article and link it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

How about this from BBS, does this help, it looks like facebook is an issue for me:


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I would disable Facebook sync as well as restrict it from accessing background data to see if that helps.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Discharge=bad

Charge often=good

That is how lithium ion batteries are and that isn't going to change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Discharge=bad
> 
> Charge often=good
> 
> ...


Glad you could post something so useful with lots of information to back your statements up.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Barf said:


> I would disable Facebook sync as well as restrict it from accessing background data to see if that helps.


How do I disable background data for facebook?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I get amazing battery life. Best ever.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

settings, data usage, click the box to set a data limit, raise it as high as you want, scroll down and click on Facebook and any other app you want to disable, and check the box.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

moosc said:


> I get amazing battery life. Best ever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Awesome, good work, need to use that rom/kernel combo!


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Barf said:


> settings, data usage, click the box to set a data limit, raise it as high as you want, scroll down and click on Facebook and any other app you want to disable, and check the box.


Thank you thank you, +1 rep for you!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

I made many of these changes mentioned and will give it a full run tomorrow. I notice that my Android OS is still 18% which will get fix'd with 4.0.4 right? Anyway to fix that without flashing off of AOKP?

-D


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

moosc said:


> I get amazing battery life. Best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lunarpancake said:


> Glad you could post something so useful with lots of information to back your statements up.


Do I need to after showing that you were wrong about battery "calibration"? You just want to argue, and I don't feed the trolls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

DougBushBC said:


> I made many of these changes mentioned and will give it a full run tomorrow. I notice that my Android OS is still 18% which will get fix'd with 4.0.4 right? Anyway to fix that without flashing off of AOKP?
> 
> -D


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

